# I have got i'm........



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

This week i got my EOS....
2.0 fsi Midnight blue......








http://www.lendekamp.nl/vweos/index.html
Greetings
Erick


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Congrants man, looks good.







I should have mine by the end of the month.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Thnx.....
good luck... i know how it feels waiting...............








but the results of waiting


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, the waiting is definitely a pain.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: I have got i'm........ (Erick_NL)*

Congrats, and have alot of fun picking up the hotties. That's too damn bad you have to have front license plates where you live. Where I live, front license plates simply don't exist for passenger cars. 


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:13 AM 6-9-2006_


----------



## evgunst (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: I have got i'm........ (Erick_NL)*

Hallo Erick,
gefeliciteerd met je auto. En wat het weer betreft kan het niet op.
Ik moet nog ruim twee maanden wachten. Helaas
Mooie kleur!!


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: I have got i'm........ (evgunst)*

Hoi Eric,
Ja bedankt..... nou het is het wachten waard! Jij hebt voor 1.6 FSI gekozen? zelfde kleur toch? Sterkte met het wachten!


----------



## caoimhin (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: I have got i'm........ (Erick_NL)*

Nederlandstalig onderonsje







ik moet er nog 2 jaar op wachten, ben nog maar net afgestudeerd







zolang hij het wachten waard is is het goed


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: I have got i'm........ (caoimhin)*

congrats!


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

How is the car runing??
JT


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (x9t)*

The car is running great...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Erick_NL)*

Any sign of that wind noise problem? I heard it described as a faint wisper. VW claimed they got rid of it and thats why they delayed the US release... well probably all the releases.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

No sign of wind problems yet. I drove 140 km/u roof down and it was no problem.
My car before was a VW Golf Cabrio i was used more noise







.
Also with the roof up it was no problem....
I'm very happy whit my car.... believe me it wil be a hit!!!!


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah I haven't had any problems with wind noise either. I've done about 130km/h with the roof down and it was fine. I've also done 190km/h with the roof up and again, it was fine.


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: I have got i'm........ (Erick_NL)*

Could you please tell us if you are able to see the tyres pressure on the multifunction display or you just get a warning if a tyre's pressure is low?


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

Can't tell you i don't have that option.....
Sorry.


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Erick_NL)*

No problem, I opened a new topic so hopefully someone will know.

Thanks.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

after 2 mounths, 3300 km still happy (more than that) . What a great car. No problems yet! only postive reactions, great driving. In holland we have a super summer this year ( 2 mounths sun) it couldn't be a better planning


















_Modified by Erick_NL at 2:10 AM 7-29-2006_


----------



## GLiChXP (Jul 30, 2006)

*interior*

does the black interior get really hot when driving around with top down?
is it a pain to get inside the car when its been out on the sun for some time?


----------



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: interior (GLiChXP)*

This is my question too. I don't understand why VW chose black as the standard color for the lower trims. Here in S. Calif it can get really hot inside a car. When I bought my Golf, I specified white exterior and beige interior for this reason and it has held up pretty well.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: interior (vwgolfiii)*

i had no problem with the heat of te seats..... first it isn't leather and second it is not complete black. The parts where you are sitting on the collor is called titaanblack. 
greetings......








i hope you can see the collor on this pic.....


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: interior (vwgolfiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfiii* »_This is my question too. I don't understand why VW chose black as the standard color for the lower trims. Here in S. Calif it can get really hot inside a car. When I bought my Golf, I specified white exterior and beige interior for this reason and it has held up pretty well.

Well I'll do you one better. Many Volkswagens and Audis (including the Eos) already have optional high tech windshields that you can order called "dämmglas" in German. This is a special glass designed to reject UV light and infrared heat. And it only costs 190 euros, so you could easily make it available in the USA for say $250. Its perfect for the many warm climates in the USA, but once again, its an option VW chooses not to offer in a market that truly needs it. So the next time you see a VW rep, let them know you want dämmglas (Damming glass) made available on US spec cars. Here's a translation from an Audi website so its a little rough, but you'll get an idea of what we are missing over a paltry $250.

Google translation for damming glass/dämmglas below...Remember it IS currently available on the Eos in Germany.
A thin special plastic foil, which filters the UV-RADIATION nearly completely, is between two single disks. The outside disk is vaporized on the inside with a silver layer, which reflects approximately 30% of the infrared jets. The interior heating is reduced depending upon basic conditions over up to 50%. Damming glass decreases the thermal load of the passengers by direct sun exposure, the interior materials is preserved. Damming glass causes an additional external noise insulation and improves the noise comfort in the passenger compartment. By the smaller interior temperature the air conditioning system can the desire temperature faster reach and keep easier. Thus gasoline consumption is lowered. Damming glass brings additional break-down and splitter guard. The examination is not impaired. With the AUDI A8 and S8 can be combined the damming glass with a wireless windshield heating.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:52 AM 8-2-2006_


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: interior (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

In The Netherlands we have to pay I thought 480,- euro's.







In Germany it's much cheaper. Just like Hill Hold controll, it's not on my optionlist 120,- Euro's








I don't understand that there are so much differences by country. I Holland we pay so much tax, that for the costs of my Turbo, I could buy in Germany a full option V6!! Thats incredible.








Also the cherry red taillights are not available in Holland. Why all those differences?


----------

